# ENLARGED LIVER



## mnk1220 (Feb 5, 2009)

My 5 year old dog has an enlarged liver.. waiting for blood tests to come back.. Has anyone gone through this?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The liver can be enlarged for many reasons. You may want to request a referral for an ultrasound with an internist of a boarded radiologist. The ultrasound can give more information than an x-ray. Your vet may also recommend other labwork to check for infectious diseases.


----------



## mnk1220 (Feb 5, 2009)

yes they did cbc panel and urinalysis.. waiting for the results they pt him on a supplement for the time being.. its crazy cuz my dog is acting fine! i woulud have never known there was a problem with his liver if they didnt do a blood test before his dental cleaning...


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm sorry you and Hudson are going through this. I hope all goes well for you both. 
xoxoxo


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear that...I hope everything goes well


----------



## mnk1220 (Feb 5, 2009)

thank you all


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

it is so good to get blood work yearly like us humans so they can find things before they get worse so i am so glad you now know this is an issue and you can manage it before it got too bad  Did they do the dental or are they holding off? 



QUOTE (mnk1220 @ Feb 7 2009, 12:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=720992


> yes they did cbc panel and urinalysis.. waiting for the results they pt him on a supplement for the time being.. its crazy cuz my dog is acting fine! i woulud have never known there was a problem with his liver if they didnt do a blood test before his dental cleaning...[/B]


----------



## mnk1220 (Feb 5, 2009)

They did do the dental cleaning. The blood tests came back and there is no infection and he does not have cushings diesease. his alt level actually came down a little which he was happy about. 3 weeks we go back for more blood work..


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Do you happen to live in lower Manhattan? Hudson looks so familiar to me.
xoxoxo


----------



## mnk1220 (Feb 5, 2009)

i just thougth of something.. do you think Hudsons high liver enzymes/enlarged liver is do to his lyme disease that he was diagnosed with about a1 1/2 years ago??


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

are u still on here as my girl has enlarged liver and fluid in abdomen


----------

